# help



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a Boostmobile --Samsung transform-- phone that was working normally. All of sudden I cannot get any reception in doors. Bestbuy connected me to a Boostmobile female "tech-support" who said after 5 minutes she had to disconnect my call probably because she could help me. I cannot receive any connections in my house and when I go to the mall I cannot get any reception inside sears, Kmart, or Walmart. Go into the parking lot and I will get reception. I did every thing possible including removing the battery and data card. It seems as if the only option left is to reboot the phone --usuing the manufacturer-- reboot. I have already saved every thing in gmail.
Any further advice?.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

That seems weird.... Did you drop it or something that could damage the phone? It seems like it just isnt strong enough to recive enough signal


----------



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

No. I always carry it in my back pack. Never dropped. The signal just disappeared. In fact I was using it at the time when the signal went in doors.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Either the phone needs to be replaced or maybe Sprint has a tower problem in your area. Has this been happening for days? Months?


----------



## NATTY BONGO (Feb 18, 2003)

It started happening with in the last three weeks. Before, many people who saw it loved it. Then it just went hay-wire. It works, but not indoors . Bestbuy where I went a few moments ago say they haven't seen anything wrong with phone. So it could be a tower problem.


----------

